
Welcome to Flush-Down Economics - philipkd
https://medium.com/philosophistry/welcome-to-flush-down-economics-f13fe1085f93
======
didgeoridoo
>> If you’re using Zoom for free, if you have a free subscription to
Disney+...

What shockingly bad examples to start with. Zoom, in particular — they’re
profitable, growing like crazy, and each marginal free plan user represents a
trivial cost.

The rest of the piece isn’t terrible, but what a strange way to kick it off.

